# 2005 750 Brute Force Fuel Filter



## doug357 (Apr 26, 2010)

Started my bike the other day sounds like I am backing up without pushing the bypass reverse button. Pops through the air filter and spits and sputters. Is there a fuel filter on this year? What type of fuel pump does it have? I don't think it is electrical. Should I change the plugs? How do I change the rear plug? Been working on these things for awhile but never a brute force. Hope to hear from you guys or gals.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The only filter is the sock over the end of the intake in the tank. The pump is a pulse type. Any blinking lights on the dash?


----------



## bfgreen (Dec 20, 2011)

Sounds like dirty carbs to me


----------

